# Schedule  20  vs.  Schedule  40  PVC  Pipe



## globe trekker

Greetings to all!

I have plumbing contractor who has installed Schedule 20 pvc piping as the water

service piping to a Residence. The GC is claiming that a minimum of Schedule 40

pvc is required. In looking at Table P2904.4, in the 2006 Edition of the IRC, there

are various ASTM standards listed as acceptable piping to use as water service

piping.

*QUESTION # 1:* Do the ASTM standards actually specify Schedule 40 pvc piping be

used as water service piping, or will Schedule 20 pvc piping be acceptable?

FWIW, Section P2904.4 states that a minimum of 160 psi piping must be used as

water service piping.

I am looking for chapter & verse; either from the IRC, or ASTM or other, so that I

can print out and show to said contractors. Thanks ya`ll!    

.


----------



## rleibowitz

You could call customer service at Charlotte Pipe and ask if schedule 20 meets the criteria or better yet have the contractor show that it meets minimum 160 psi.


----------



## steveray

I do not believe PVC is allowed for potable water pipe.....at least not inside here..........but here are the standards for service pipe......

Polyvinyl chloride (PVC) plastic pipe

 ASTM D 1785; ASTM D 2241; ASTM D 2672; CSA B137.3


----------



## globe trekker

"rleibowitz",

I cannot ask the (plbg.) contractor anything, as I am not dealing with them directly, but

thank you for your input!

"steveray",

PVC pipe is approved as water service pipe (i.e. - piping to the structure),  but not as water

distribution piping (i.e. - piping inside the structure), and ..thank you for your input!

Contacting a pvc pipe manufacturer may be my best option, if no information is provided

on here.

.


----------



## Gregg Harris

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Greetings to all!I have plumbing contractor who has installed Schedule 20 pvc piping as the water
> 
> service piping to a Residence. The GC is claiming that a minimum of Schedule 40
> 
> pvc is required. In looking at Table P2904.4, in the 2006 Edition of the IRC, there
> 
> are various ASTM standards listed as acceptable piping to use as water service
> 
> piping.
> 
> *QUESTION # 1:* Do the ASTM standards actually specify Schedule 40 pvc piping be
> 
> used as water service piping, or will Schedule 20 pvc piping be acceptable?
> 
> FWIW, Section P2904.4 states that a minimum of 160 psi piping must be used as
> 
> water service piping.
> 
> I am looking for chapter & verse; either from the IRC, or ASTM or other, so that I
> 
> can print out and show to said contractors. Thanks ya`ll!
> 
> .


Do you have any other information on the type of piping being used.

I do not believe there is any schedule pressure rated PVC less than 40.


----------



## Builder Bob

what astm standard is printed on the labeling of the piping....there may be the answer


----------

